# Covered Decking/Patio areas



## jowwy (7 Sep 2021)

As the OP, does anyone have a covered deck or patio area that they can show me. I want to cover ours next year, but not sure what with and need some ideas??

whether its timber, Alloy with glass, fully covered and tiled......show me what you got 

TIA


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2021)

Roll out Awning - we've a 3.5m x 2.5m awning (in cream) - works a treat keeping heat off, and also heat in when using a gas fire pit.







The bit to the right is the gazebo for the hot tub. Corrugated perspex roof.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Roll out Awning - we've a 3.5m x 2.5m awning (in cream) - works a treat keeping heat off, and also heat in when using a gas fire pit.
> 
> View attachment 608031
> 
> ...


yeh i got a roll out awning at the moment, but want something more permanent - its 4.25 x 4m.......so covers the whole deck


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2021)

If you fancy doing it yourself, and it will match what you've done, timber frame and maybe the triple polycarbonate clear sheets - not cheap, but not as expensive as steel/alloy and glass, and DIY'able. We went corrugated roof for the hot tub due to the steam etc - if the polycarbonate degrades, it's easy off to replace, and has stood up to 2-3 winters of storms.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> If you fancy doing it yourself, and it will match what you've done, timber frame and maybe the triple polycarbonate clear sheets - not cheap, but not as expensive as steel/alloy and glass, and DIY'able. We went corrugated roof for the hot tub due to the steam etc - if the polycarbonate degrades, it's easy off to replace, and has stood up to 2-3 winters of storms.


that is my think fossy tbh......ive priced the roof at around £250 with 10mm clear polycarb twinwall and an extra £100 for the glazing bars

it is my prefered option and then i can use 6x2s for the roof structure ( nice and chunky) and 6x6s for the posts.........it would still come out cheaper than an alloy one and i get the custom size......as 4.35x4.2mtrs is hard to find in alloy and glass

Then when i cover the 2nd deck which is 3.2mtrs x 2.8mtrs it will be easier to tie it in and look good


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2021)

The Mrs wants this one, it doesnt cover the full area in depth ( but just found out i can only go a max of 3mtrs out from property with a veranda)

so its covers the full width of the deck, so both patio doors and back door will be covered and will give us a nice permanent cover. Cost is ok too, so i think im happy

unless people got other ideas i can look at


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Sep 2021)

I was thinking of something to cover ours but permanent is no good as need access to paint windows etc. Currently using a sail. Not in picture


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> I was thinking of something to cover ours but permanent is no good as need access to paint windows etc. Currently using a sail. Not in picture
> View attachment 608054



Roll out awning would work well.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> I was thinking of something to cover ours but permanent is no good as need access to paint windows etc. Currently using a sail. Not in picture
> View attachment 608054


why would permanent stop access to painting the windows??? or are you talking upstairs windows??


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> why would permanent stop access to painting the windows??? or are you talking upstairs windows??



Probs upstairs.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Probs upstairs.


planks across the supporting structures would sort that issue though.......


----------



## T4tomo (7 Sep 2021)

a roll out is the way to go, then it can go away when you don't want it.

what happens to that one shown in #6 when it gets 3 foot of snow on it? correct it collapses under the weight....


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2021)

Ours is a simple timber frame with polycarb roof.
It enables us to sit outside even if raining..
The chimenea allows it on colder nights .


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> a roll out is the way to go, then it can go away when you don't want it.
> 
> what happens to that one shown in #6 when it gets 3 foot of snow on it? correct it collapses under the weight....


Yes if I put something up it would need to move away out the road.


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> a roll out is the way to go, then it can go away when you don't want it.
> 
> what happens to that one shown in #6 when it gets 3 foot of snow on it? correct it collapses under the weight....


it takes 120kg per square foot of weight and its also sloped down upto 17 degrees...........so no collapse under weight

also when was the last time we saw 3ft of snow???

also did you miss the part were i already stated i have a roll out and want something more permanent

also i have never heard of carports collapsing under snow all over the country in my 45yrs of living, so why would a structure covering the decking collapse based on the same premise of a car port???


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> As the OP, does anyone have a covered deck or patio area that they can show me. I want to cover ours next year, but not sure what with and need some ideas??
> 
> whether its timber, Alloy with glass, fully covered and tiled......show me what you got
> 
> TIA


Ah, me too. Im hoping to have finished demolishing my sheety conservatory this year, and next spring brings some decking and a canopy or awning. 

I saw an advert for one of those things with a Rolls Royce perched upon it, so I think they can handle the weight.


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> it takes 120kg per square foot of weight and its also sloped down upto 17 degrees...........so no collapse under weight
> 
> also when was the last time we saw 3ft of snow???
> 
> ...


2010? (twice up here, in January and late November.)
Several local barns collapsed. 

Tesco's in Scunthorpe, December 2010
https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2010/12/05/tesco-roof-collapses-under-weight-of-snow/


----------



## T4tomo (9 Sep 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> 2010? (twice up here, in January and late November.)
> Several local barns collapsed.
> 
> Tesco's in Scunthorpe, December 2010
> https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2010/12/05/tesco-roof-collapses-under-weight-of-snow/


Plus if the snow slides off the house roof onto your patio roof (which in that example picture, which looks dead flat not 17^ slope btw, is a real risk) you'd have quite a weight on there.



jowwy said:


> also did you miss the part were i already stated i have a roll out and want something more permanent


This is cyclechat - OP opinions are there to be ignored as the collective knowledge of respondents is vastly superior


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Sep 2021)

Sadly we have a North facing garden, but we can grow fantastic algae/ moss!

If you need to prevent snow being dumped off the house roof [if it's slate or flat tiles at 30 degrees or steeper] onto conservatory/ deck roofs I'd recommend snow guard boards screwed to the rafter feet- holds back thawing snow on south facing slopes.


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Plus if the snow slides off the house roof onto your patio roof (which in that example picture, which looks dead flat not 17^ slope btw, is a real risk) you'd have quite a weight on there.
> 
> 
> This is cyclechat - OP opinions are there to be ignored as the collective knowledge of respondents is vastly superior


Yadda yadda yadda……….its not flat, its just the angle of the photo.

best eveyone go take down their conservatories and orangeries all over the world then, just i case the snow comes and collapses them all…….🤡🤡🤡


----------



## T4tomo (9 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yadda yadda yadda……….its not flat, its just the angle of the photo.
> 
> best eveyone go take down their conservatories and orangeries all over the world then, just i case the snow comes and collapses them all…….🤡🤡🤡


Sigh... They have sloping roofs for that very reason, and I said it "looks" flat in the photo.


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Sigh... They have sloping roofs for that very reason, and I said it "looks" flat in the photo.


But its not flat, which i have already told you on two seperate occassions…..and why dont flat roof extensions collapse under snow load then??? Answer, because they are structured not too


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2021)

Our car port. Looks much nicer when there isn't a bloomin huge car in it. Lovely sitting out of an evening with a glass of wine, especially if it's raining.


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 608403
> 
> 
> View attachment 608404
> ...


And has it ever collapsed under the 3ft of snow load we get every year????


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> And has it ever collapsed under the 3ft of snow load we get every year????


Not that I've noticed.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 608403
> 
> 
> View attachment 608404
> ...


Good God above - A Mitsy PHEV owner that actually plugs it in as intended!!!


----------



## jowwy (24 Sep 2021)

Well i have managed to convince the other half to build our own out of timber, to match the rest of the structures i have built......so next spring the project will start to take place....

It will be made with 6x2s and a 10mm polycarb twin wall roof....


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2021)

So an update on this project.......i will be removing the roll out awning over the xmas period, which will then leave 4 brackets screwed and chemically fixed into the wall. The connectors are for the box section of the awning which measures 33m on the calipers. 






so rather than try and remove and put up a wall plate...i have ordered a 4mtr length of box section steal at 31.7mm to fit into the connectors and i will tighten them around the steel to form the face plate.....






from here i will sit 6x2s on top of the steal and then drill holes into the underneath of the box section up into the timbers and use 8mm x 80mm timber screw to form the connection to the steel...

they will protrude out from the will to a length of 4 mtrs to meet up with a goalpost structure made from 4x4 posts and 6x2 timbers, bolted to the deck underneath and into strengthening purlins under the deck structure for added strength. 

This will then be covered in 700 x 4mtr lengths of Poly carb at 10mm and bronze coloured to aid with shading the deck from the strongish sun in the summer


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2021)

Ordered the box steel 11am yesterday…..it arrived 7am this morning


----------

